# Audio Program hypnotherapie versus Hypnotherapy by a professional



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I did read now a lot of links about that Hypnotherapy is helping IBS. I am just wondering if there is any research about IBS Audio program compared to the Hypnotherapy by a professional. I would assume a professional hypnotherapist is doing a better job than a tape. I could be totally wrong but maybe somebody knows about a link where I can read how good the hypnotherapy audio tape is compared to the hypnotherapy by a professional. I did read about the people on this board which where helped by the Audio program 100 but I like to see if there was some sort of study done between the Audio program and the professional Hypnotherapy. Just to compare the two.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if there is a head to head study, I'll go look.I think both the Hypnotherapy taught at UNC and the Audioprogram set both do very well in clinical tests.The main thing is finding one of the people actually trained to deliver the effective hypnotherapy for IBS. Mike, IMO, really knows what he is doing. Not all physiotherapists have studied how to do the right protocols for IBS.K.ETA I did find one therapist study very small that did individualized vs standardized and the individualized may be a bit better. However with the numbers it is hard to tell how significant the difference is.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

That's a good question - You can read about some of the studies done on this link:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=17437There were a few studies that did the UNC protocol given in person by a hypnotherapist and then later they another study with the same protocol on CDs done at home - but I dont know that they compared the studies side by side - it was just two individual studies. You could do a search and see if you can come up with anything specific that does a side by side comparison - But for starters - Here is some info on that:[[ Hypnosis home treatment for irritable bowel syndrome: a pilot study. Palsson OS, Turner MJ, Whitehead WE. Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):85-99. University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, USA. - Hypnosis treatment often improves irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), but the costs and reliance on specialized therapists limit its availability. A 3-month home-treatment version of a scripted hypnosis protocol previously shown to improve all central IBS symptoms was completed. Hypnosis subjects improved more in quality of life scores compared to controls. Hypnosis responders remained improved at 6-month follow-up. Hypnosis home treatment may double the proportion of IBS patients improving significantly across 6 months.andStandardized hypnosis treatment for irritable bowel syndrome: the North Carolina protocol. Palsson OS. Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):51-64. University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, USA. - The North Carolina protocol was found to benefit more than 80% of IBS patients. ]]There were many other studies, but all different sources, and variations of the UNC or Manchester protocols. There are no studies comparing the IBS Audio Program protocol to another protocol - however - in light of what you are asking - Mike did a study using his IBS Audio program on CD (possibly tapes back then!) for one group and also the sessions were given in person by him to another group, and he came up with an overall symptom reduction increase of 3.5% in person vs. the CDs - in other words, on average, folks showed an increase of 3.5% better results when they saw Mike in person vs. Mike's recorded CDs. So that compares apples to apples a bit better because it is the same protocol, given by the same therapist with the same delivery technique and time frame.I would imagine as you say, that this is probably true overal - results would be better by a hypnotherapist in person - IF that therapist was properly trained in gut-directed or gut-specific IBS protocol. The variable here too, is direct contact with a person, who can alter delivery style, or content to suit the patient. The other side of it is, many people do not want to go to someone in person, either through embarrassment, or having such severe IBS that the travel to get there is part of the problem; the other being overall cost (the entire IBS Audio Program is about the fee of one session), and also finding a therapist that not only has the proper protocol, but is easy enough to travel to, and - let's face it - agreeable in manner and personality. You could have a wonderful protocol but if the therapist is not your style or type, it might not give you the success you seek.If you are struggling with getting the best hypnotherapy experience that you can, certainly do seek out an in-person therapist if you can find one qualified that is close to you, and you can afford. But since Mike was named the number 1 therapist in the UK, and already has a great track-record, I personally think he is the best. Are you a bit worried that you are not getting the best help because the sessions are on CD rather than in person? Of course, if there are other issues that need discussing, an in-person therapist is certainly preferable.Hope that answers your question - at least a little bit!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

All of the hypnotherapy used to treat IBS are specific scripts they use even if you see a Hypnotherapists in person that is trained for IBS. Trained for IBS is very important and there are not many of them really. This isn't like talk therapy where you have to take each person more individually and talk to them.The Protocols the UNC and DR whorewell use are 12 sessions of the same scripts for each person even when you see one for IBS. Its all standardized.The difference is for some it maybe helpful to have the hypnotherapist there is person, but they have also done HT in groups of 8 people in person.Mike tapes are different in the method he uses for IBS, where he does the 100 days for a reason.So that is something to know, its the exact scripts in repitition even in person, although I would imagine if a person was having an issue in person could be helpful.hasenfuss, I am friends with Mike and Dr Pallson from the UNC who's articles you are probaly reading, as he is one of the top doctors on HT and IBS, as well as dr whorewell from the UK, but I have not met him yet.


----------

